# Planungsphase Schwimmteich



## spike.44 (15. Aug. 2010)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,
habe mit sehr viel Interesse und Begeisterung durch einen Teil der Beiträge im Forum gelesen. Ich selbst bin seit einigen Wochen in der Planung unseres Schwimmteiches und bin mir noch nicht so ganz sicher, wie das Projekt anstellen soll. Möchte im nächsten Urlaub (Anfang September) zu NG fahren, um mich beraten zu lassen. Für unseren Teich habe ich ca. eine Fläche von 10x7 Metern zur Verfügung. Für den Schwimmbereich hätte ich ca. 8 x 4 Meter zur Verfügung. Den Rest plane ich für Filtergraben und Pflanzbereich ein. 
Der Schwimmbereich sollte relativ "clean" sein, sonst bekomme ich meine Familie nicht ins Wasser. Schwimmbereich abmauern? Folienstärke 1mm ausreichend? Man liest auch dass 1,5mm empfohlen werden. Die Randzonen habe ich vor mit Ufermatten und Mörtel vor Beschädigungen zu schützen.Ist ein Schutz für die "steilen" Wände auch ratsam?  Die Bodenplatte würde ich mit einer Betonplatte unempfindlich machen und gleichzeitig die Bodenabsauger kaschieren. Zielsaugtechnik und Skimmer finde ich O.K. 
Habe Buch von Jochen Hähnel gelesen. Er schwört auf Sandfilter (allerdings im Koiteich). Klingt für mich recht logisch und noch bezahlbar.
Hoffe für's erste Mal ist es nicht zuviel an Fragen. Freue mich aber über jede Anregung.

Euer Spike


----------



## Butterfly (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Spike,

also an der Folienstärke würde ich nicht sparen, um eventuelle Beschädiegungen durch Wurzeln, spitze Steine oda anderen gegenständen zu vermeiden.. sonst wird's sehr Ärgerlich!

So wie du den rest beschrieben hast ist es schon ganz gut.
Bodenablauf, Skimmer, Sandfilter ist meiner Meinung nach alles gut so wie du es beschrieben hast.
Nur würde ich in dem Fall zu einem UVC-Klärer raten der dämmt massiv die Schwebealgen u. anderen unrat ein, sodass du immer astrein sauberes Teichwasser hast u. deine Familie gerne in dem Teich/Poll schwimmen geht.
Sag mal hast du auch vor den Teich mit KOI zu besetzen?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## spike.44 (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Butterfly,

danke für deine superschnelle Antwort.
In dem beschriebenen Buch von Jochen Hähnel wird der UV Filter absolut verdammt. Tötet so ziemlich alles was im Teich an kleinst Organismen lebt. Klingt für mich logisch. Wollte deshalb auf diesen Filter verzichten. Gerne würden mich andere Meinungen interessieren.

mfg Spike aus Tamm


----------



## Bibo-30 (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

hi
ich denke auch, das man in einem Schwimmteich, mit reichlich Pflanzen gut auf eine UVC verzichten kann.


----------



## Butterfly (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

hey, kein problem.

da hast du nicht unrecht, aber du willst schliesslich sauberes Wasser und zum schwimmen und für evtuellen Fischbesatz schadet der uvc klärer garnicht!!!

willst du eig. KOI oder andere Teichfische halten?

Gruss aus Berlin


----------



## Bibo-30 (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Aber "sauberes" Wasser bekommt man auch mit Hilfe von vielen Pflanzen, da sie den Algen die Nahrung "klauen"  
Ich denke, solange eine vernünftige Vorabscheidung stattfindet, der "Dreck" aus dem System geholt wird und nicht wieder in Lösung geht, sollten die Pflanzen das hinkriegen.
Wie das mit den Zielsaugtechnik ist....weiß ich nicht genau....da ist ja dann ein Filter zwischen dem Teich und dem Pflanzenbereich geschaltet?
Aber da werden sich noch die Spezis melden 

(vielleicht hättest du den Thread im Schwimmteichbereich eröffnen sollen??


----------



## spike.44 (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*



Butterfly schrieb:


> hey, kein problem.
> 
> da hast du nicht unrecht, aber du willst schliesslich sauberes Wasser und zum schwimmen und für evtuellen Fischbesatz schadet der uvc klärer garnicht!!!
> 
> ...



Für den Anfang sind keine Fische geplant. Denke, Schwimmteich und Fische ist eher ein Problem. Der Vorteil eines Schwimmteiches ist der, dass ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt auch mal Fische einsetzen könnte. Man weiß ja nie.


----------



## spike.44 (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

(vielleicht hättest du den Thread im Schwimmteichbereich eröffnen sollen??[/QUOTE]

Danke für deine Antwort. Hoffe ich hab mit dem Thread keinen Fehler gemacht.


----------



## Butterfly (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo,

kannst problemlos Fische mit in deinen Schwimmteich setzen ,,Die beissen nicht ''

Gruss aus Berlin


----------



## Bibo-30 (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

nei, einen Fehler nicht, aber die "Schwimmteichprofis" lesen da doch mehr.....
guck Dich doch da ein wenig um, vielleicht findest Du schon die eine oder andere Antwort beim lesen


----------



## heiko_243 (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

UVC braucht es bei einem Schwimmteich ohne Fischbesatz definitiv nicht.

Ich habe lediglich einen Skimmer im Teich von dem über einen Filter zurück in den Pflanzbereich gepumpt wird. Dort wird mittels 6m³ Lava und Pflanzen gefiltert. Nach den ersten 4 Wochen war bereits alles glasklar und ist es auch seitdem geblieben, obwohl ich mittlerweile nur 30% des Tages im Umwälzung laufen lasse und unser Teich eher zur kleinen Badeteich-Kategorie zählt (35m²), für die in den Lehrbüchern eher mehr Technikeinsatz angepriesen wird.

Ich habe 1,15mm EPDM-Folie im Teich und der Schwimmbereich ist durch eine Mauer unter Wasser vom Pflanzbereich getrennt - 15cm Wasserstand verbleiben über der Mauer.
Im Schwimmbereich habe ich die Folie mit Vlies abgedeckt und Kies auf den Boden. Damit entfällt die Folienreinigung und die Folie ist gut geschützt gegen die Badegäste. An den senkrechten Wänden ist bei mir Vlies auf die Wände geklebt, aber nur zwischen Wand und Folie. Bodenplatte habe ich nicht - der Teichboden ist direkt auf gewachsenem Boden und nur per Vlies gesichert.
Sandfilter haben einen deutlichen Nachteil - sie benötigen eine leistungsstarke (Schwimmbad-)Pumpe und damit deutlich mehr Strom als ein normaler Teichfilter. Da ist man leicht bei den 3-fachen Betriebskosten.
Bei mir arbeiten nur 2 stinknormale Filtermatten - eine grob, eine feiner, den Rest übernehmen Lava und Pflanzen.
Der Reinigungsaufwand beschränkt sich bei mir auf regelmässig den Skimmer-Korb leeren und alle 4-8 Wochen die Filtermatten auswaschen.

Mein Konzept gibt's bei Ralf Glenk zum Nachlesen: http://www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de/seite59a.html.
Er bietet auch ein recht guten Ratgeber zum Selbstbau an.


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Servus Spike

Mein Name ist Helmut und heiße Dich 

Herzlich Willkommen

Eine UVC brauchst nicht, vorausgesetzt du baust genug Pflanzen ein .... Faustformel 1/3 - 1/2 der Fläche sollten bepflanzt sein. Wenn nicht soviel Fläche vorhanden ist würde sich auch ein Pflanzfilter anbieten, angebunden an den ST mit einem Bachlauf, gespeist wird der PF durch eine Pumpe die nach einer Grobabscheidung (=Schwerkraftfilteranlage (Skizze #2)) in den PF fördert.

Du meinst wohl einen Kiesfilter und nicht Sandfilter .....

Unser damaliger ST hatte eine 1mm Folie, der Schwimmbereich war nicht gemauert, dafür hatte er wieder einen Estrich auf der Folie, der gelb gestrichen war. Kann aber im nachhinein betrachtet, keinen Vorteil darin erkennen ... kann man sich mMn. sparen.

In meiner Sig findest du Bilder


----------



## spike.44 (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

[WIKI][/WIKI]Hallo Helmut,

erst mal vielen Dank für die freundliche Aufnahme. Meinen richtigen Namen möchte ich nicht vorenthalten.. ich heiße Jürgen (Spike war unser Lieblingskater).
Leider bin ich im falschen Thread gelandet. Wollte eigentlich unter "Schwimmteich" posten. Scheint ja trotzdem zu klappen.
Werde mal versuchen 2 Bilder einzustellen. Bin noch am üben.

Liebe Grüße 
Jürgen

P.S. Auf dem Foto ist der Garten kurz nach dem Einzug ins neue Heim zu erkennen. Links in der Ecke, bis zur Bild Mitte soll der neue ST entstehen. In der angehängten Datei kann man die Erstplanung mit Grillplatz sehen.


----------



## spike.44 (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Heiko,

danke für deinen Beitrag. Wie lange hast du deinen Teich schon?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## günter-w (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen. soweit sind deine Überlegungen schon OK. Wo ich im Moment noch unsicher bin ist der Begriff Sandfilter Wenn das aus dem Poolbereich kommt wird das eine kostspielige Angelegenheit in der Unterhaltung


----------



## spike.44 (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Günter,

danke für deinen Willkommensgruß.
Das mit dem Sandfilter habe ich aus dem Buch von Jochen Hähnel. Er schwört darin auf "sauberes" Wasser. Hört sich auch sehr gut an. Allerdings sind die Unterhaltskosten nicht zu unterschätzen. Wenn es ohne gehen sollte, soll es mir auch recht sein.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## spike.44 (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*



Butterfly schrieb:


> hey, kein problem.
> 
> da hast du nicht unrecht, aber du willst schliesslich sauberes Wasser und zum schwimmen und für evtuellen Fischbesatz schadet der uvc klärer garnicht!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Butterfly,

würde es am Anfang ohne Fischer versuchen. Möchte mir aber die Option offen lassen, später auch mal Fische einzusetzen.

P.S. Grüße an Berlin. War Anfang Mai dort.... Geil!


----------



## Padis (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen,

schön, das wieder ein Verückter mehr den Schritt zum eigenen Naturschwimmbad wagt.
Du wirst hier viele nette User finden die für Fragen Dir mit Rat und Wissen zur Seite stehen.
Was mich betrifft bin ich jetzt im 3.ten Jahr Teichbesitzer und muss sagen ich habe die
Mühe nicht bereut. Meiner läuft mit minimalsten Aufwand und Energie.
1 Tip nur, mach den Teich gross, und tief, um so stabiler läuft er und Du hast richtig Spass.
Ob Du dich dann für ein Schwerkraft oder gepumptes System, welche Filter, entscheidest, lies Dich rein.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass und falls Du Fragen hast .....


----------



## Butterfly (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Ja ja Geile stadt 

Gruss aus Berlin


----------



## spike.44 (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*



Padis schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> schön, das wieder ein Verückter mehr den Schritt zum eigenen Naturschwimmbad wagt.
> Du wirst hier viele nette User finden die für Fragen Dir mit Rat und Wissen zur Seite stehen.
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

auch an dich vielen Dank für die freundliche Aufnahme.
Sicherlich wird es noch vile Fragen geben. Komme gerne auf dein Angebot zurück.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## spike.44 (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

mittlerweile habe ich einen Galabauer gefunden, der mir die gröbste Arbeit abnimmt.
Meinen Antrag habe ich beim zuständigen Rathaus abgegeben. Meine Nachbarn um Zustimmung gebeten usw.
Heute bekomme ich jetzt einen Fragebogen vom Bauamt bekommen. Die möchen folgende Punkte geklärt haben:

*Wie wird der Schwimmteich befüllt?
Wie wird das Wasser gereinigt (Chemikalien?)*

Diese Punkte wären noch leicht zu beantworten. Aber.....

*Wann und wie wird das Wasser des Teiches abgelassen? Hierzu wird ein Plan mit Grundstücksentwässerung benötigt.*

Nun meine Frage: Wie soll ich darauf reagieren? Hat jemand ebenfalls so eine Anfrage gehabt?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Gruß Spike


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Spike, 

da Du selber schreibst Deine Familie hätte den Schwimmbereich gern clean, und ein intensiv (z.B. durch plantschende Kinder) zum schwimmen genutzter Teich für Fische eher Stress bedeutet teile ich die Meinung das Schwimmteich und Fische gut zusammen geht nicht. 
Das gibt zusätzlichen Dreck der aus dem System muss und ist für beide Seiten Fische und Menschen eher nicht so ideal. Bei der von Dir geplanten größe gehören Koi schon mal auf gar keinen Fall in einen Schwimmteich. 

Dem Bauamt würd ich folgendes schreiben: Teilwasserwechsel werden durch Nutzung des Gartenteichwassers als Gießwasser und entsprechende Nachfüllung mit Frischwasser realisiert. 
Ein komplettes Ablassen des Teiches wird in der Regel nicht nötig sein, oder nur alle paar Jahre. 
Dazu solltest Du den nächstgelegenen Abfluss im Plan vermerkt haben und einen Hinweis, wie Du das Wasser dahin befördern willst. Das sollte doch reichen ? Sonst frag beim Amt an. Die meisten Behörden sind heutzutage wirklich sehr bürgernah und hilfsbereit. 

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim planen. 

Wuzzel


----------



## PeterBoden (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*



spike.44 schrieb:


> Meinen Antrag habe ich beim zuständigen Rathaus abgegeben.
> Gruß Spike




Warum denn nur...

Die in deinem Bundesland gültige Bauordnung entspricht in etwa der meinigen.

Ich zitiere hier die von BW:


> Entsprechend § 50 Abs. 1 der Landesbauordnung für Baden-Württemberg (LBO) sind die Errichtung der Anlagen und Einrichtungen entsprechend dem folgenden Anhang zu diesem Paragraphen verfahrensfrei:
> 
> *43. Wasserbecken im Innenbereich bis 100 m³ Beckeninhalt,
> *
> ...



Jetzt weiss ich nicht was passiert wenn du deiner Behörde mitteilst das du dich entschieden hast ein verfahrensfreies Wasserbecken zu errichten.


----------



## spike.44 (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Peter,

hätte früher mit dir Kontakt haben sollen. 
Habe leider Nachbarn, welche nicht ganz so einfach sind. Hätte keine Lust gehabt, dass ich mit denen Ärger bekomme. Deshalb der Gang zu Rathaus. Es hieß aber, kein Problem, ich soll den verfahrensfreien Antrag reingeben. Jetzt kommt einer der Herren auf die Idee mit dem Abwasser.
Werde jetzt schreiben, dass kein Abwasser anfällt. Mal schaun, was dann passiert.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## PeterBoden (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Der Beamte tut das was er tun muss und kennt. Er weiss das bei einem Pool mit viel Chemikalieneinsatz gearbeitet wird. Er will sicher sein das du diese nicht in die Kanalisation oder Umwelt entsorgen willst. 
Ob er das Konzept und die Funktionsweise eines naturnahen Teiches sofort nachvollziehen kann ist nicht sicher.

Also arbeite ihm zu, das freut ihn.

Ich würde ihm gegenüber vortragen das keinerlei Chemikalien verwendet werden. Punktum.
Dein Teich wird ein Schwimmteich (das kennt er aus den in letzter Zeit immer öfter ausgestrahlten Berichten des Privatfernsehens zu dieser Thematik) aus ökologisch zertifizierter Teichfolie mit einer selbstregulierenden Bio-Klärzone.
Du kannst von *Werner* die Teichpflanzenliste downloaden. In der Spalte 'Klärpflanzen' kannst du nach denselben sortieren, entnimm ruhig 10...20 Arten und nenne sie den Beamten. __ Binsen und __ Seggen werden auch in biologischen Kläranlagen verwendet, so etwas müsste er kennen. Wenn du 20 Arten mit der deutschen und lateinischen Bezeichnung aufzählst -das ist ja Realitätsnah- dürftest du dich als Fachmann outen. 

Dann würde ich mich bei ihm für den Tipp mit der Abwasserbehandlung bedanken! 
Natürlich lässt du den Teich nicht leer laufen (ein Schwerpunktthema ist entkräftet) aber bei reichlich Niederschlag brauchst du einen Überlauf. Tja, und hier hast du tatsächlich Planungsbedarf. Beispielsweise wäre eine Sickergrube möglich, wie groß weiss ich nicht. Wenn du ins öffentliche Abwassernetz ableiten willst kämen evt. Kosten auf dich zu. Da weiß der Beamte genauestens Bescheid. Frag ihn.

Vielleicht kannst du ihn sogar für einen eigenen Teich begeistern...


----------



## spike.44 (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Peter,

werde deinen Rat befolgen und das Forum auf dem Laufenden halten. Drückt mir die Daumen!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## günter-w (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen, ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei den Behörden. Ich hatte ähnliche Genehmigungs probleme da die Sachbearbeiter auf den Ämtern mit einem Schwimmteich überfordert sind da sie meist mit den gleichen Formularen wie beim Hausbau  abgewickelt werden. Meine Erfahrung war. Ich bin gleich zur Kreisverwaltung zu dem Entsprechendem Sachbearbeiter und habe mich dort erkundigt was er zum genehmigen braucht. Mit dieser Notiz und den erforderlichen Unterlagen bin ich dann zur Gemeinde und habe es dort eingereicht. Nach anfänglichem zögern kam dann der Komentar, ja wenn die Kreisverwaltung nicht mehr braucht dann ist das für uns auch ok. und nach 2 Wochen hatte ich meine Genehmigung. Zu dem Thema Überlauf hatte ich angegeben das Überlaufwasser versickert um den Teich herum auf meinem Grundstück und das Thema Abwasser war vom Tisch
Gruß Günter


----------



## spike.44 (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Günter,
hallo Peter,

war heut mit Gattin beim Bauamt. Der zuständige Herr war leicht irritiert, dass wir dort aufgekreuzt sind. Konnten ihn aber überzeugen, dass Abwassertechnisch alle O.K. ist. Die Sache ist vom Tisch und für ihn in Ordnung.
Gott sei Dank!
Danke für eure Ratschläge.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## PeterBoden (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*



spike.44 schrieb:


> Die Sache ist vom Tisch und *für ihn in Ordnung*.



Super!

Mehr geht nicht.


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Ich sag ja die Behörden sind heutzutage doch recht bürgernah. 
Toll das das so geklappt hat. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## spike.44 (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo (Schwimm)-Teichgemeinde,

möchte mich nun zurückmelden. Habe jetzt endlich alle Genehmigungen - 3 Stempel, 450,-€ - und Anfang April soll's losgehen. Der Plan ist zum zigten Mal geändert und steht jetzt, so dass Frauchen auch zufrieden ist. Wir haben uns um jeden Zentimeter Rasen gefetzt.
Den neuen Plan stelle ich nochmals ins Forum, mit der Bitte um Anmerkungen, Kritik und sonstige nützliche Dinge. Ich beginne einfach mal ein paar Fakten und Fragen in unsortierter Reihenfolge aufzuzählen:
ST nach System von NG. Soll eine Tiefe von ca. 170 bis 180cm bekommen. Fließ 900 und grüne Folie mit 1mm. Darüber Verbundmatte und Mörtel. Die Fasern gibt es nicht mehr bei NG (habe ich irgendwo gelesen). Welche Alternative schlagt ihr vor? Als Zement habe ich vor Trasszement zu nehmen. Die letzte Mörtelschicht würde ich mit Sand bewerfen > Idee kam von Thias und gefällt mir gut. Denke, kann mir die Farbe von NG sparen. Den Ufergraben muß ich leider klein halten > Kampf um Rasenfläche. An der Badeplattform soll es eine Badeleiter geben. Am oberen, rechten Eck (Ausbuchtung) möchte ich Stufen ausbilden, bzw. die vorhanden Terassen nur nocheinmal unterteilen und evtl. Granitstufen verlegen.
Im ST würde ich die tiefste Stelle paralell zum Ufergraben vorne legen. Denke, so kann ich vielleich auch mal beim säubern nachhelfen.
Als Pumpe wurde mir die Oase Aquamax 6000 12 Volt empfohlen. Da ich noch nicht sicher bin, ob später einmal vielleicht doch etwas mehr Fische in in den ST sollen, würde ich gleich die Saugleitungen, Filterkasten etc. vorsehen, um später keine unschönen Saugleitungen auf dem Grund des ST zu haben.
Hier kam mir die Idee, beide Saugleitungen an einen Saugfilter anzuschließen. Apropos Saugleitungen: Habe hier im Forum gelesen, dass KG Rohre mit 100mm Durchmesser empfohlen werden.
Würde einen Schwimmskimmer in der Nähe (oder unter) der Badeplattform im Vordergrund platzieren.
Der FG hat eine Breite von ca. 200 bis 300cm und eine Länge wenn man den Bogen mitrechnet von ungefähr 
10 Meter. Leider liegt der Filtergraben am Nachmittag etwas im Schatten einer riesen Zeder > steht leider beim Nachbarn und ich habe keinen Einfluß auf deren Dasein (oder doch?).
Das Wasser aus dem FG soll über einen großen Quellstein wieder in den ST fließen.
Um den FG hatte ich vor keinen Ufergraben zu machen. Ist doch richtig?

Denke für den Anfang reicht das mal. Bin auf die Antworten gespannt.

In diesem Sinne verbleibe ich mit lieben Grüßen
Spike


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Spike,
Deine Idee sieht richtig gut aus. Es freut mich auch sehr, dass Du die Sache mit der Genehmigung vor Ort klären konntest. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man mit einem unglücklich ausgefüllten Formular viele Probleme bekommen könnte :?.
Im Prinzip brauchst Du für einen Teich überhaupt keinen "Filtergraben", wie ihn NG beschreibt. Ich würde eher empfehlen, diesen breiter und nicht über die ganze Länge zu ziehen. Je nach Substrat kannst Du dann ein Moorbeet oder Sumpfpflanzenbeet daraus gestalten. 
Den Ufergraben würde ich unter dem Steg beenden, und gleich dahinter das Wasser aus dem Filter in ein Pflanzenbeet zurückleiten. Das entspricht zwar nicht der originalen NG-Idee, funktioniert aber noch besser (schau' mal bei Olli oder Karsten.).
Ich würde "künstliche Steilufer" an den Terassen anlegen. Da Du vorhast, die Folie zu übermörteln, ist das a) nicht mehr preisentscheidend für ein paar m² Folie und b) erfordert es ein wenig Vorarbeit in der Randbefestigung (Betonieren?). 
Hast Du an einen "Haustier-" bzw. "kindersicheren" Ausstieg gedacht? Bei mir sind schon alle Nachbarskatzen durch den Teich geschwommen  (ich nehme an, die meisten nicht freiwillig, sondern aus Übermut wegen einer Libelle etc.).
Deine Idee mit dem Trassmörtel ist sehr gut. Wenn der Schwimmbereich dadurch bedeckt ist, wird wohl 1 mm Folie reichen. Schau' Dir aber die Kosten noch mal an...


----------



## spike.44 (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo RKurzhals,

danke für deine Antwort. Leider komm ich nicht ganz klar damit. Wie finde ich die Beiträge von Olli oder Karsten? Kannst du mir nähere Info geben?
Was verstehtst du unter "künstliche Steilufer"? Habe vor die Ufer anzutrassen wie von NG empfohlen. D.h. er wird umlaufend einen Sicherheitsausstieg in ca. 40-50cm Wassertiefe geben. In der Bucht oben rechts sind ja die Treppen. Dort müßte evtl. auch Nachbars Katze rauskommen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## spike.44 (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Halllooooo, wieso meldet sich den (fast) keiner?


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen,
die Mitglieder findest Du z. B. unter Community-Benutzerliste, von wo aus Du eine Deiner Profilseite vergleichbare Ansicht bekommst. Dort gibt es eine alphabetische Liste aller Nutzer, und bei den Namen kannst Du unter Statistiken unter deren selbst erstellten Themen blättern, oder in deren Alben stöbern. Das ist nur mit klassischem Modem etwas nervig.
Ansonsten hilft die Suche.
Mit "Steilufer" meinte ich hauptsächlich, den Teichrand unterschiedlich und damit abwechslungsreich zu gestalten. An einem Steilufer wachsen keine Pflanzen, und man kann bis "zum Rand" schwimmen. Sowohl der Blick in den Teich vom Rand aus als auch eine maximale "Schwimmlänge" fände ich reizvoll. Eine Randzone <50 cm wird irgendwann mal sich bewachsen, oder man muss sie freihalten, und dann wachsen Algenbeläge darauf. Aus diesem Grund meine Anregung, ach wenn sie mehr Arbeit beim Planen (und Folie verlegen) macht.


----------



## Zacky (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo...

Ich denke, es meldet sich niemand, weil es wohl nichts anzumerken gibt. Sieht doch alles recht super aus. In deinen ersten Beitrag, in welchem du dein Projekt vorgestellt hast, hast du doch alles super beschrieben, was du wie und warum machen willst. Auch die folgenden Antworten hast du alle mit eingeplant. Oder!?

Aber ansonsten, kann ich Dir nur sagen, was ich jetzt nach meinem ersten ST-Bau anders machen würde. Ich würde z.Bsp., auf jeden Fall einen Bodenablauf einbauen. In deinem Falle evtl. im linken unteren Eck. Auch würde ich dann, nach Erfahrungsaustausch hier im Forum, den Beckenboden von oben rechts nach unten links leicht abschüssig, also von 1,40m bis auf 1,80 m Tiefe bringen. Kann auch weniger sein, wegen der Länge! So würde der Schmutz direkt zu dem dort befindlichen BA treiben. Deinen Pflanzengraben, würde ich auch eher größer machen und als Kies durchströmte Bio-Zone nutzen. Das reicht beim ST erstmal aus, wenn dein Beckenverhältnis etwa 40 / 60 beträgt. Sofern du einen BA einsetzt, kannst dieser dann auch, wenn doch mal Fische einziehen sollten!, gleich an die dann nötige Filteranlage in Schwerkraft angeschlossen werden. Jetzt würde es ja fast reichen, wenn du einen Vorfilter über den BA und einen separaten Oberflächenskimmer bedienst. Einen Schwimmskimmer würde ich trotzdem nutzen, da dieser mit dem Wind ziehen kann, allerdings sind die Meisten entwender über einen Suagschlauch mit einer Pumpe verbunden oder haben eine eigene Pumpe integriert und halten so zumindest die Oberfläche vom groben Schmutz sauber. Ist aber reinigungsintensiv! Ein fester Öberflächenskimmer über Schwerkraft würde dir den Schmutz in den Vorfilter leiten und das Reinigungs-Intervall kann länger dauern. Ach so, eine UVC würde auf jeden Fall mit zwischen bauen, die dann bei Bedarf nur zugeschaltet werden braucht. (komisches Deutsch). Naja egal! Ich denke du weißt, was ich meine. Zu der Pumpe kann ich nichts sagen, mir wurde damals gesagt, dass beim ST das Volumen alle 4 - 6 Stunden, oder etwa 3 x täglich je nach Größe umgewälzt werden sollte. Ich hatte vorher 2 x 8000l/h gedrosselt und ab diesem Jahr 1 x 10.000l/h (85 W) ungedrosselt am Teich.

Ansonsten ich habe nur Vlies & Folie, faltenfrei verlegen lassen, ganz ohne Beton. Gefällt mir persönlich besser. Ach ja, und deine Sicherheitszone sollte dann schräg nach oben hin auslaufen, damit besagte Selbstrettung der Tiere auch funktioniert. Habe ich bei meinen Katzen das Eine oder Andere mal schon beobachten können, macht echt SInn, denn so gute Schwimmer sind Katzen und Igel nicht. Du kannst dir ja gerne meine Bilder von meinem ST im Album anschauen oder im Thread "bester Schwimmteich 2010", da habe ich allerdings alleine geschrieben.

Ich muss aber auch sagen, das ich kein Experte sondern auch nur Anfänger bin. Also bitte nicht :haue3, wenn ich total daneben gelegen habe.


----------



## spike.44 (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Zacky,

danke für deine Antwort.
Du empfiehlst mir eine Bodenablauf. Bei der Zielsaugtechnig von NG wird im Prinzip auch mit einem Bodenablauf gearbeitet, nur dass dieser oberhalb der Folie liegt. Erscheint mir sicherer und der Effekt müßte doch der gleiche sein?
Die Anregung mit dem abgeschrägten Boden finde ich gut. Werde ich umsetzen.
MIt dem Kiesfilter habe ich so ein Problem. Die Meinungen gehen hier auseinander. Habe mich eher für die Variante ohne Kies entschieden, weil ich befürchte, dass sich der Kiesfilter zu schnell zusetzt und dann nur mit viel Aufwand zu reinigen ist.

Werde mir jetzt noch die Bilder von deiner Seite anschauen.

Grüße von Jürgen


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen, es gibt zigtausend Beispiele für funktionierende Bodenabläufe.
Überleg Dir gut, ob Du im Schwimmbereich wirklich ueber der Folie liegende Rohre oder Schläuche haben willst. 

Keine Angst vorm Bodenablauf. 
Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Zacky (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hi Jürgen...

zu der Zielsaugtechnik von NG kann ich nichts sagen, da ich diese nicht wirklich kenne. Meine Gedanken mit dem BA unter der Folie waren ja zudem die, dass es vielleicht schon der Optik wegen besser wirkt, wenn kein Schlauch / Rohr auf dem Boden zu sehen ist. Es könnte ja auch sein, dass er euch beim Baden oder Laufen im Teich dann doch eher stört. Auch evtl. Dreckecken in den nicht erreichbaren Stellen der Zielsaugtechnik ergeben dann auf der Folie vielleicht unschöne Flecken. Obwohl ich nichts genaueres über die Zielsaugtechnik und den Materialbedarf von NG weiß, kann ich mir doch vorstellen, das auch die Kosten bei einem einfachen BA (20,-€ bei einem Online-Auktionshaus) und KG-Rohr vom Baumarkt günstiger wären.
Denn jeden Cent den du sparen kannst, kann man(n) in weitere nützliche Technik oder Pflanzen  investieren, was die Rasenfläche doch größer erscheinen lässt.

Das mit dem Kies mag durchaus sein, ich selbst werde noch abwarten müssen, wie es sich bei mir entwickelt. 
Bislang bin ich zufrieden und zum Glück gibt es ja so viele Möglichkeiten und Meinungen.

PS: Bin gespannt, wie es bei dir so losgeht. Lass uns mit Bildern teilhaben an deinem Projekt. Viel Spaß


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen,
"Zielsaugtechnik" und "unter der Folie verlegter BA" würde ich als gleichwertig erachten. Ich habe übrigens auch keinen BA, sondern eine auf der Folie verlegte Rohrleitung, die das Wasser aus der tiefsten Stelle in meinen "Filtergraben" zieht. Dennoch verlaufen alle Zuläufe und Abläufe in den Teich unterirdisch, und so habe ich die Folie fünfmal "gelocht".
Dass NG letzteres ablehnt, kann ich nachvollziehen, hat aber nichts mit den im Katalog beschriebenen vermeintlichen Problemen zu tun. Ist in meinen Augen ein geschickter Haftungsausschluss. Wenn man das NG-Prinzip aus dieser Sicht betrachtet, so ist das nicht mehr als eine Möglichkeit unter vielen.
Die Anmerkungen von Zacky, und ein Teil von mir ("mach den Graben unter der Brücke zu") gehen in Richtung mehr Pflanzfläche . Das kann auch zusätzliche Fläche im Garten sein, Hauptsache, das Teichwasser strömt schön langsam durch (wie Zacky schrieb, es dürfen gut 40% der Gesamtfläche sein - dann braucht der Teich fast nur noch Pumpentechnik).


----------



## spike.44 (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*



Zacky schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen...
> 
> zu der Zielsaugtechnik von NG kann ich nichts sagen, da ich diese nicht wirklich kenne. Meine Gedanken mit dem BA unter der Folie waren ja zudem die, dass es vielleicht schon der Optik wegen besser wirkt, wenn kein Schlauch / Rohr auf dem Boden zu sehen ist. Es könnte ja auch sein, dass er euch beim Baden oder Laufen im Teich dann doch eher stört. Auch evtl. Dreckecken in den nicht erreichbaren Stellen der Zielsaugtechnik ergeben dann auf der Folie vielleicht unschöne Flecken. Obwohl ich nichts genaueres über die Zielsaugtechnik und den Materialbedarf von NG weiß, kann ich mir doch vorstellen, das auch die Kosten bei einem einfachen BA (20,-€ bei einem Online-Auktionshaus) und KG-Rohr vom Baumarkt günstiger wären.Denn jeden Cent den du sparen kannst, kann man(n) in weitere nützliche Technik oder Pflanzen  investieren, was die Rasenfläche doch größer erscheinen lässt.
> 
> ...



 Ist mir einfach nicht sicher genug. Die Rohre verschwinden in einem Graben, aber oberhalb der Folie. Über die Rohre wird dann nochmals Folie geklebt. Da ich den ganzen Teich mit einer Mörtelschicht schützen will, ist danach nicht mehr von den Rohren zu sehen. Lediglich der Ansaugfilter schaut raus.
Sobald es etwas zu sehen gibt, werde ich es einstellen.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen,
dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg bei der realisierung, und ausreichendes Standvermögen! 
Leider habe ich in meinem ersten Beitrag an Dich Filtergaben oder Ufergraben? diese unseligen Begriffe "Filtergraben" und "Ufergraben" verwechselt! 
Darum noch mal mein post.


----------



## H-R (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Und ich dachte schon ich hätte den kleinsten Schwimmteich den es gibt, aber "heiko_243" wenn deiner auch nur 35m^3 ist, dann ist das die gleiche Wassermenge;-)


 

 

 
Ich wollte eigentlich hier schon immer mal meinen Teich vorstellen, hatte bisher aber keine Zeit dazu.
Empfehlen kann ich auf alle Fälle einen Skimmerteich. Davon bin ich sehr begeistert. Absolut pflegeleicht.


 

Einen Bodenablauf, den man natürlich für einen Skimmerteich nicht braucht, klebt man einfach in die Folie.

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir viel Glück bei der Planung. Denk an die Beleuchtung ;-)


----------



## günter-w (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen, das mit der Saugtechnik von NG funktioniert recht gut so wie du das kaschieren willst ist auch ok. Bitte stelle dich im Vorfeld schon darauf ein das trotz Zielsaugtechnik nicht alles abgesaugt wird, vor allem in der Zeit in der nicht gebadet wird, da haben die Schwebteile genug Zeit sich auf dem Boden abzusetzen nur ca. 30 cm um die Saugöffnungen ist auch die Folie sauber danach ist die Ströhmung einfach zu gering. Im Sommer bei täglichem Badebetrieb funktioniert es prima. Ein Schräger Boden zur Absaugung ist nach meiner Erfahrung nicht notwendig da er keinen besseren Efekt hat.


----------



## spike.44 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Günter,

danke für deinen Hinweis. Denkst du, ich könnte als Siebfilter eine Birkorinne zum Einsatz bringen? Hätte dann eine ebene Fläche. Die Abdeckung wäre abnehmbar und ich könnte ggf. von 2 Seiten anfahren > 1 mal zum FG und einmal für die evtl. Pumpe für den externen Filter.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## spike.44 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*



H-R schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon ich hätte den kleinsten Schwimmteich den es gibt, aber "heiko_243" wenn deiner auch nur 35m^3 ist, dann ist das die gleiche Wassermenge;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo un danke für die Antwort. Ich würde ein LED Band mit Farbwechsler in ca. 50cm Wassertiefe einbauen > kleine Vertiefung im Mörtelbett. Beleuchtung war für mich eh ein muß. Bin Leuchtenfan.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## spike.44 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg bei der realisierung, und ausreichendes Standvermögen!
> Leider habe ich in meinem ersten Beitrag an Dich Filtergaben oder Ufergraben? diese unseligen Begriffe "Filtergraben" und "Ufergraben" verwechselt!
> Darum noch mal mein post.



Hab schon darüber gerätselt. Jetzt macht es Sinn.


----------



## spike.44 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen, es gibt zigtausend Beispiele für funktionierende Bodenabläufe.
> Überleg Dir gut, ob Du im Schwimmbereich wirklich ueber der Folie liegende Rohre oder Schläuche haben willst.
> 
> Keine Angst vorm Bodenablauf.
> ...


Hallo Wuzzel, möchte die Schläuche zwar auf der Folie, aber in einer Vertiefung laufen lassen und dann mit einem Folienstreifen abdecken. Wenn das Ganze dann eingemörtelt ist, sieht man außer dem Siebfilter nichts mehr. Müßte doch funktionieren?
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Klar, das funktioniert (vermutlich). Jedenfalls hast Du dann die von mir befürchteten Stolperfallen nicht. 
Ob nun nen Schlauch wirklich besser ist, als ein  zigtausendkilometerfach erprobtes 100er KG Rohr sei dahin gestellt. Ich denke ein BA würde viel Mühe sparen. 
Bei der geplanten Methode kommst Du jedenfalls an die Schläuche auch so ohne weiteres nicht dran. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## günter-w (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen, klar kannst auch eine Birkorinne nehmen. Die Öffnungen sind jedoch recht groß. Für zum Filtergraben ist das kein Problem da werden die Wassertiere einfach in den Filtergraben gezogen. Wenn du aber auf der anderen Seite eine Pumpe anschließen willst mußt du noch bei dem Ansaugteil ein feineres Gitter davorsetzen sonst werden die Tierchen in der Pumpe geschreddert und das muss nicht sein.
Gruß Günter


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich gebe Günter recht. Es gibt bei NG passende Ansaugkörbe, sowie 199er Schlauch. Sollte Dir beides zu teuer sein, dann denk an Wuzzels Vorschlag zum 100er KG, und an einen selbstgebauten Ansaugkorb.


----------



## Zacky (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen,

worin besteht eigentlich deine Unsicherheit, beim Einbau eines Standard-BAs? Sind es die Foliendurchführungen oder woran denkst du dabei?



spike.44 schrieb:


> möchte die Schläuche zwar auf der Folie, aber in einer Vertiefung laufen lassen und dann mit einem Folienstreifen abdecken. Wenn das Ganze dann eingemörtelt ist, sieht man außer dem Siebfilter nichts mehr. Müßte doch funktionieren?
> Gruß Jürgen



Ich versuche mir deinen Aufbau hier gerade vorzustellen. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, möchtest du in den Unterbau des Teiches einen Graben platzieren, dann Folie auslegen. In den mit Folie ausgekleideten Graben, die Saugrohre einlegen, dann nochmal Folie als Deckung oben drauf!? Hab ich das soweit richtig verstanden? Was meinst du dann mit einmörteln? Willst du den Boden komplett vermörteln, wie eine komplette Bodenplatte?

Wenn du jetzt den ganzen Boden vermörtelst, solltest du aber zuvor den Graben, also genauer das Rohr im Graben einmörteln, damit dort keine Hohlräume verbleiben, welche dann beim Bodenplatten-Bau bzw. beim Badebetrieb nicht nachgeben. Ich habe mal ne' Skizze gemacht, so wie ich das jetzt verstehe. Der blaue Bereich müsste dann ausgemörtel werden.
 

Ansonsten denke ich, dass auch ein Skimmerteich durchaus einen Bodenablauf vertragen kann, da sich doch erheblicher Schmutz und Dreck am Boden absetzt. Schon alleine, wenn man über den Rasen etc. in das Wasser steigt, bleiben immer schwerere Schmutzteilchen an den Füßen, die beim Betreten des Teiches nicht an der Oberfläche schwimmen und vom Skimmer angesaugt werden können. Auch wird der Teich doch sicherlich nicht strömungsoptimiert gebaut werden, was dazu beitragen würde, dass sämtlicher Schmutz, wie Blütenblätter, Laub, Sandstaub, Nadeln oder sonstiges unmittelbar in den Skimmer geleitet werden. Ene so hohe Ansaugleistung die dann notwendig ist, über den Skimmer ist auch eher kontraproduktiv, wenn das Wasser überwiegend biologisch aufbereitet werden sollte.

Zu meinem Gedanken mit dem abgeschrägten Boden bin ich anderer Meinung. Ich denke schon, dass es Sinn macht, denn die Schmutzpartikel auf dem Boden werden beim Badebetrieb aufgewühlt und setzten sich wenig später wieder ab. Wenn das Wasser so oder so über einen Bodenabfluss angesaugt oder abgepumpt wird, entsteht eine gewisse Strömung in Richtung des Ablaufs. So setzen sich nach meinem Verständnis die Schmutzpartikel wieder ab und werden durch die Sogwirkung mit rausgeholt. Ein schräger Boden unterstützt doch nur die Sogwirkung, denn jeder Partikel der über einen flachen Boden gezogen wird, benötigt erheblich mehr Energie, als einer der über eine Schräge alleine durch eigene Schwerkraft schon selbst nach rutscht. siehe Badenwanne oder Waschbecken

Auch würde ich wohl eher keine Birkorinne einbauen. Wenn ich das Richtige bei G**gle gefunden habe, sind das ganz normale Pflasterrinnen!? Selbst abgedeckt, mit etwas feinmaschigeren Material holst du nicht den gewünschten Effekt der Schmutzentsorung heraus, sondern der gröbere Schmutz bleibt auf dem Sieb oder ähnlichem hängen und setzt sich zu.

Der Kostenfaktor und der Arbeitsaufwand für deinen Aufbau ist in diesem Fall auch nicht zu verachten.

Also, wenn du trotzdem noch einen Schmutzablauf einbauen möchtest, wäre vielleicht das noch eine Lösung für Dich!? (aber ich würd's wohl lieber mit einen Standard-BA probieren- selbst den kannst du in den Kanal / Graben für deine Saugleitung mit einbetonieren. muss nur alles ein biss'l größer geschachtet werden - und liegt letztendlich über der Folie)

Wenn du nun eh' schon einen Graben ziehst, diesen mit Folie abdeckst und dann noch zumörtelst, könnte man evtl. auch ein 110er PE-Rohr grau, oben bis zur Hälte schlitzen, und dann bis besagter Hälfte in Mörtel einbetonieren. Das setzt aber voraus, dass das Rohr am Rand bzw. in einer Ecke wo man nicht stehen könnte (Wassertiefe etwa 180-200cm), lliegen sollte, dann vielleicht auch geschrägter Bodenaufbau in Richtung Rohr, damit die Verletzungsgefahr nicht so groß wäre. Es gibt aber auch solch weiße Bodenablaufe für Swimmingpools mit einem 100er Anschluss, die man vielleicht auch an die Saugrohre anschließen und einbetonieren kann. Sieht vielleicht einfach nur alles etwas schicker und ordentlicher aus.
 

Na gut,ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim bauen und nicht böse sein, wegen meiner Meinung zu dem Thema.


----------



## spike.44 (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Zacky,

vielen Danb für deinen Beitrag. Natürlich bin ich niemandem böse, ganz im Gegenteil, bin froh, dass jemand seine Gedanken zu Papier/mail bringt.
So wie in deiner ersten Skizze wollte ich es machen. Ist zwar wahrscheinlich aufwendiger wie ein BA, aber der Efekt ist der gleiche und ich bin auf der sicheren Seite ü b e r  der Folie.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## mic_chief (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich habe meinen Teich auch nach dem NG-Prinzip gebaut. Habe das hier im Forum unter https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20808 beschrieben.Das Verlegen der Saugleitung "über" der Folie geht gut und es wird eine Folienaussparrung gespart. Nachteilig ist nur, dass in diesem Bereich des tiefergelegten Kanals verstärkt Falten beim Verlegen der Folie entstehen. 

Mein Teich ist kein Schwimmteich. Meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass sich ohne grosse Schwimmbewegung nur sehr wenig Schmutz Richtung Saugrohr bewegt. Die Schwimmbewegungen sind dafür sehr wichtig. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass eine Schräge dies Verbessern würde. Ausser du baust die Schräge über 45 Grad. 

Abschliessend möchte ich Dir sagen, dass ich immer wieder nach und mit NG bauen würde. Die Materialien sind nicht die Billigsten, aber ich schlafe damit ruhig.


----------



## H-R (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Spike,

deine Zeichnung sieht schon sehr gut aus, da kann man einiges draus machen.
Einige Punkte verstehe ich aber nicht.
Bevor ich meinen Teich gebaut habe, wollte ich auch unbedingt einen Bodenablauf, weil sich ja alles am Boden ablagert und habe ihn auch eingebaut, weil man das nachträglich nicht machen kann.
Aber wie schon hier im Beitrag angemerkt, das bleibt trotzdem alles am Boden liegen. So groß ist die Saugwirkung nicht. Das NG-Prinzip kenne ich nicht.
Ich empfehle daher eine möglichst glatte Fläche im Schwimmbereich. Da kann man dann immer mal mit einem Schlammsauger drüber gehen. Ich habe bei mir unten die Folie und die ist super sauber zu halten ich würde nicht betonieren.

Wenn du keine Fische hast, kann der Dreck ja nur über die Oberfläche ins Wasser kommen. Deswegen musst du dafür sorgen, dass das Oberflächenwasser möglichst schnell abgesaugt wird.
Bei meinem Schwimmteich funktioniert das prima. Der ganze Dreck bewegt sich über die Skimmerklappe in den Skimmerteich. Da kann man dann prima mit einem Kescher alles abfischen. Ich frage mich immer wie man mit diesen kleinen Schwimmskimmern zurecht kommen kann. Da muss man doch im Herbst permanent hin und den entleeren. Die Skimmerklappe befindet sich bei mir unter dem Steg über den Teich, so dass sie nicht auffällt.
  

Der Skimmerteich ist dann auch gleich der Filter. Das ist bei mir das System von Hydrobalance. 
 
Super pflegeleicht. Ich habe jetzt nach anderthalb Jahren das erste Mal den Filter gereinigt. Man sollte das aber wohl zwei mal im Jahr machen. Im Mai und im November. Das ist ein Aufwand von 20 Minuten.
Gespült wird der Filter, indem du ihn eine Woche ausstellst, dann sterben die Bakterien ab, du klemmst den einen Schlauch, der in den Teich führt um und leitest das Wasser in die Kanalisation. Pumpst mit der gleichen Pumpe wie sonst bei mir ca. 600 L durch. Klemmst den Schlauch wieder um und das war es.
Das dauert dann zwei Wochen und dann sind die Bakterien wieder aktiv.
 
Ich bin davon begeistert und es funktioniert.


----------



## spike.44 (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo,

im Prinzip habe ich ja einen Bodenablauf. Sogar mehrere. Die Sedimente werden direkt am Boden abgesaugt. Dass man da etwas "nachhelfen" muß ist mir klar. Hast du Detailfotos von deinem Skimmer? Einen Anschluß für einen Skimmer habe ich vorgesehen. Die Frage ist, ob ich das Wasser direkt in den Filtergraben leiten kann.

Gruß Spike


----------



## H-R (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Also bei mir läuft das ganze Wasser (15000l/h) durch dieses Loch unter der Brücke.
   
Die Skimmerklappe ist ganz einfach realisiert. Ein Stück Kautschukfolie wird so geformt, dass es oben einfach doppelt genommen und das eine Ende in die Mitte geklebt wird. In die Lasche, die dann entsteht, schiebt man einfach ein Stück Styrodur Platte. Das bewirkt, dass die Folie nach oben getrieben wird. Am anderen Ende wird die Folie auf die Folie der Mauer geklebt. Das kann man in dem letzen Beitrag von mir erkennen.
Der Skimmerteich enthält die Hydrobalance Filter (12 Stück), das ist im Prinzip ein Schaumstoff mit Drainagerohr. Der Skimmerteich ist dann noch mit Kiesschichten gefüllt. Die Pumpe pumpt das Wasser aus dem Drainagerohr wieder zurück in den Teich (im Schwerkraft verfahren). Im Skimmerteich ist somit der Wasserspiegel immer etwas niedriger, als im übrigen Teich und das Oberflächenwasser fließt dann in den Skimmerteich. Dort kann man dann die Blätter mit einem Kescher einfach abfischen.
Bei mir funktioniert das sehr gut. Es fällt fast nichts im Teich zu Boden.
Wenn der Wind aber immer in der anderen Richtung weht, als da wo der Skimmerteich ist, dann wird es nicht funktionieren.

Der Bodenablauf wird für meinen anderen Kreislauf genutzt. Das Wasser wird dann in den Bach gepumpt. Wobei das derzeit ungefiltert passiert und das ist noch nicht so die optimale Lösung.


----------



## spike.44 (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

endlich, nach fast einem Jahr Planung und stöbern im Internet, gings endlich am 04.04.2011 los. 
Da unser Grundstück nur von der Straßenseite erreichbar ist, habe ich Gott sei Dank einen beherzten Gala Bauer gefunden, der sich von "hinten" in das Grundstück gegraben hat. Siehe Bild 1+2

Am ersten Tag wurde die "Einfahrt" gegraben und mit dem ausheben des Filtergrabens begonnen.
Bereits am 2. Tag wurde mit dem Aushub des Schwimmteiches angefangen. Siehe Bild 3

Am 4. Tag waren gleich 2 Bagger zur Stelle und der Aushub war soweit fertig. Insgesamt waren es 185 Tonnen Erde die bewegt wurden.

am 5. Tag ( Freitag gind es nur langsam voran. Ich habe "Feinarbeiten" an den Teichwänden vorgenommen und teilweise Löcher mit einem Lehm/Sand Gemisch ausgebessert. Diese Arbeiten wurden am 6. Tag fortgesetzt und die Fundamente für die Brücke gegossen, sowie mit der Uferbefestigung angefangen. 
Heute, am Sonntag habe ich Material bestellt, die Folie ausgemessen und angefangen den FT mit Flies 900 auszukleiden (hat Spaß gemacht, ist so schön kuschelig )

Alles in Allem bin ich platt aber glücklich. Nächste Woche soll es an ein paar Tagen regnen. Habe aber Sicherungsfolie drin und so kann ich mich entspannt zurücklegen.


----------



## günter-w (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen, ja jetzt beweg sich ja was. Viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt und halt uns auf dem Laufenden
Gruß Günter


----------



## johsi (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hau rein Spike - weiter so 

VG Johannes


----------



## spike.44 (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Versuch 2 die Bilder zu laden.


----------



## spike.44 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

bitte entschuldigt, dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde. Den letzten Bericht hat die „Technik“ verschluckt. Hatte dann keine Zeit (und Lust) mehr, das Ganze nochmals zu schreiben. Deshalb jetzt in knappen Sätzen:

Am 11.04. fiel der Startschuss für unseren Schwimmteich. Zuerst wurde eine Einfahrt von der Straßenseite aus hergestellt, da das Grundstück von der Gebäudeseite aus nicht zu erreichen ist. Nach 2 Tagen war der Aushub des FT und ST komplett erledigt. Der 3. und 4. Tag wurde mit Modellierarbeiten und der Sicherung mit Folie genutzt. In der darauf folgenden Zeit wurde das Fließ 900 aufgebracht. Super Job! Hat Spaß gemacht. Mit dem Heißluftfön kommt man zügig voran
Eine Woche später wurde die Folie verlegt. Wir haben den ganzen Bau über fast nur sonnige Tage erwischt und auch am Verlegtag war tolles Wetter. Die Folie war innerhalb von 20 Minuten an Ort und Stelle. Es war wesentlich leichter, als ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Das Zurechtziehen der Falten hat dann allerdings noch einige Stunden in Anspruch genommen.
Da wir den Teich mit Mörtel sichern wollen wurde als Nächstes die grüne Verbundmatte verklebt. Dies nahm durch die steilen Stellen in unserem Teich mehr Zeit in Anspruch als erwartet. Auch war das Fixieren der Folie mit Sandsäcken recht anstrengend. Sorgen haben mir die vielen „losen“ Stellen gemacht. Hatte so meine Bedenken, ob das mit dem Mörteln dann so klappt.
Am 05.05. wurde vermörtelt. Wir waren zu Dritt. Einer am Betonmischer und Zwei haben vermörtelt. Es war eine schweißtreibende Arbeit. Die Sonne knallte mit voller Wucht in den ST. Haben immer wieder den Mörtel befeuchtet und mit Tapezierfolie abgedeckt. Jetzt nach dem Trocknen ist es eine recht harte Schicht, auf der man ohne Probleme laufen kann. Alle Falten verschwinden auf nimmer Wiedersehen. Feine Sache!
Am 13.05. wurde der Filterteich vermörtelt. Jetzt hatten wir schon Übung. Es war wesentlich einfacher. Die Aufkantungen an den Terrassen habe ich mit Verbundmatte hergestellt. Einen Streifen Verbund matte mit dem Fön verklebt und anschließend als „Y“ auf die vorhandene Verbundmatte fixiert (wieder mit dem Fön). Ging recht einfach und durch den Mörtel wird es sehr stabil.
Viele Schritte habe ich jetzt nicht aufführen können. Es war(ist) eine heiden Arbeit, da wir den kompletten Garten umgestalten. 
Insgesamt wurden 190 Tonnen Erde entsorgt. 75 Meter Erdkabel, sowie Rohre für Entwässerung und Gartendusche verlegt. Steine vermauert, Flansche eingeklebt. Ufermatte verlegt, eine Brücke geschlagen, Fundamente betoniert usw. usw. Gott sei Dank hilft die ganze Familie mit. Und wenn Terminnot ist, wird bis Abends 21.30Uhr gearbeitet.

Falls Jemand eine gezielte Frage haben sollte, bin ich gerne bereit, diese noch zu beantworten.

In diesem Sinne verbleibe ich mit hoffentlich weiterhin sonnigen Grüßen Eurer Spike


----------



## techerridu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*

Hi
ich glaube das wird echt was Anständiges...


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planungsphase Schwimmteich*



techerridu schrieb:


> Hi
> ich glaube das wird echt was Anständiges...



Sieht echt sehr schön aus ... bin mal gespannt ... wieviel qm³ werden das wohl? oO


----------

